# Where does Frodo go at the end?



## Stellamar (Jun 10, 2002)

*Help!! Don't Get It!!!*

HELP!!!! I don't get it!! Where _exactly_ did Frode, Bilbo, and Sam go in the end? What are the Grey Havens??? And why did they go there?  Was there something I missed? Please help me out here!  
~Stellamar~


----------



## Beorn (Jun 10, 2002)

The Grey Havens is the place from which Elves which have grown weary of Middle-earth depart for Valinor. Ships are built there by Cìrdan, and they sail into the sea...but Valinor isn't a continent...its hard to explain.

You can read about it in The Silmarillion, also by JRRT.

I said ELVES depart from there. Sam, Frodo, and Bilbo leave because they were special: They each bore the ring at some point in its history.

Also, Arwen gave up her place on a ship to Frodo because she married Aragorn...


----------



## Leto (Jun 11, 2002)

In the narrative, it isn't explained in great detail because it is from Sam's point of view, mostly, at that point...and he doesn't know what's going on. He just knows that they're leaving Middle Earth, and can't come back. The Silmarillion explains it all, from the very beginning (creation). The Grey Havens is a place on the west coast of middle earth, not far from the Shire, an Elven city, where their ships sail from. That is where Gildor Inglorian and his group of Elves were headed, when they were passing through the shire, and ran into Frodo and company. Also why other Elves were sometimes spotted passing through. Just as Galadriel said...once the dark lord was defeated, the Elves too must diminish, and pass into the west. Also remember Galadriel's message to Legolas...something like "beware the sea, Legolas green-leaf, for once you hear its call, you will never be happy with the forest again." That is because the Elves' 'true' home lies to the west, across the sea, in Aman with the Valar. And all who dwell in middle earth are those who either rebelled and left Aman long ago (and their descendents), or who never went to Aman when the Valar first came to lead them there.


----------



## Stellamar (Jun 11, 2002)

I think I sort of get it now, but I don't really like the ending, where Pippin, Merry, and all the rest of the Company disperse and go off and die or live separated from each other. Away from the people whom they spent so much time with and so many labors.  Kinda makes me sad that they all didn't live (or die) happily ever after.
~Stella~


----------



## Leto (Jun 12, 2002)

They did all live happily ever after. Did you read the tale of years, in the appendix? You should. Sam lives happily for many years with Rosie and their family, is mayor of Hobbiton for like 40 years, and then, when he is old, and his children grown up, and Rosie passed away, he goes over the sea, too...the last of the ring bearers. Merry and Pippin also live happily in the Shire, and do lots of travelling, visiting their friends in Minas Tirith and Rohan from time to time, and have families of their own. It's all quite a happy, peaceful time, under the reign of King Elessar.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes, the Reunited Kingdom was a happy place.. 
Welcome to the forum, Stellamar!


----------



## Stellamar (Jun 12, 2002)

I did read the appendix, but they're all so far away from each other. O well, can't change it really. Hi there Pontifex!Thanks! I might be staying on this forum if I have the time. French summer classes. **shrugs** If any a' you guyz wanna AIM me, it's GingerTigeress k? See ya!

~Stella~

P.S. I'm updating my info. Before, I just registered to ask a question. But I'm gonna put some stuff up now.


----------



## Theoden (Jun 13, 2002)

Welcome and we're glad to have you here!!!

About your post, I think it was ment to be a bitter sweet ending. I mean, Tolkien is not your run-of-the-mill kind of writer. He has a style all his own. I think he didn't want it to be a "happily ever after" ending because he wanted to tell people that when we aspire to do something great, sometimes we have to give something up for that. And besides, I loved the ending when Legolas and Gimli go over the Western Sea together... **sniff**


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 13, 2002)

That's why,read the Sil.
In fact they spend pretty well their time in Valinor with Gimli and the elves.


----------

